# REDSAIL RS720C Cutter holder not going down



## owen0o0 (May 23, 2015)

Hi Guys,

_(First time I use to post a tread here so i hope im in the good section)_
My name is Owen, just trying to do a little business of shirt.

So, two weeks ago I both a cutter plotter Redsail rs720c. Everything was working fine until today, on the middle of a cutting, the usb between the pc and the plotter as been disconected, the cutting job stopped immediatly..

Then i tried to cut again a new project, and the problem started, the blade holder is not going down anymore, going to right left and everything its working, just going down is not (I also notice that the red dot doesnt tun on anymore)

Did somebody already got this kind of problem?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

When you say that the cutter lost USB connection with the computer, was the USB cable physically unplugged or did the cutter just lose communication connection with the computer?


----------

